# protesting the ABC and Not a Single Drop Campaigns



## LLLHeather (Nov 11, 2005)

protesting the ABC and Not a Single Drop Campaigns

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

If anyone has seen or heard the ads or billboards regarding the new campaigns from the Combined Health Districts you might know what this is about. Depending on the city in which you live you may hear radio ads, see tv commercials, or see billboards about these. Some of these commercials are disturbing and are certainly more disturbing than the never-released breastfeeding ad campaign commercials that the formula companies cried "you will make the mothers who bottle-feed feel GUILTY!"

The ABC campaign is about "safe sleep" and stands for ALONE, on their BACK, and in a CRIB. For those that breastfeed or co-sleep we know how rediculous this is and are well aware of how to safely co-sleep. This campaign implies that all parents are ignorant and stupid and cannot possibly be left in charge of how our babies sleep and what is best for our families. This doesn't even include the fact that it messes with breastfeeding or the advice of professionals like Dr. James McKenna. It makes the assumption that all parents are drunk or high or that any person who might sleep next our children are also. I know how to safely co-sleep and recommendations are not even being offered to parents, just that it is never okay to do or your baby will surely die because you will smother it.

The "Not a Single Drop" isn't necessarily the worst campaign ever except that it is taking the stance that you should never drink while pregnant OR breastfeeding. This implies that the two stages are one in the same and that you will give your baby fetal alcohol syndrome if you have a "single drop" while nursing. This information already comes from sources such as doctors who have zero training in breastfeeding. It also makes mothers think that it would be rediculous to never be able to drink while nursing (therefore why bother breastfeeding at all if they have to give up everything) and/or that they will have to pump and dump. A glass of wine or a beer now and then will not hurt the baby you are feeding and this is, at best, extrememly inaccurate information.

I propose that a letter writing campaign to the Combined Health District be constructed to speak out against this idiocy. We might also think about organizing a protest in many cities as this is a nationwide campaign. I would also suggest calling the health district offices in your city and voicing your outrage against these two very bad campaigns. Since this is a tri-state area please look up your local combined health district offices. I will post the one for the Dayton Ohio area.

117 South Main Street, Dayton, Ohio 45422
(937)225-4395

People please post whether you would have an interest in organizing a peaceful protest in your area. If possible also post contact info for your combined health district for others. We can try to set up a specific day and time in the near future to have our protest occur. I am OUTRAGED at this and I hope you are too. Let's stand up for our rights as parents and the rights of our children before those rights get taken away from us.

This is also listed under the Tribe section of Ohio, Indiana, and Michigan


----------



## MaryJaneLouise (Jul 26, 2005)

Wow. That is so awful. Such inaccurate information







.


----------



## sunnybear (Nov 18, 2004)

Health district? Do you mean health department? I'm in Nashville...I'm not sure who I would write to. I do agree, that is awful information!


----------



## MaryJaneLouise (Jul 26, 2005)

Maybe you should cross post this in lactivism, there's a lot of activity there.


----------



## lovemy4boys (Jun 25, 2007)

Not a single drop???? Then my church is trying to poison my baby every Sunday? Really.


----------



## Mothra (Jun 4, 2002)

Not a single drop? For NURSING mothers? You have got to be kidding me.


----------



## Breastfeeding Insomniac (Jan 15, 2007)

Too bad they couldn't use tha campaign name Not a single drop for something more appropriate, like Not a single drop of formula.


----------



## amitymama (Nov 17, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blondimom728* 
Too bad they couldn't use tha campaign name Not a single drop for something more appropriate, like Not a single drop of formula.

Exactly.

Not a single drop my behind. I drank moderately throughout pregnancy and nursing and think it's perfectly safe as long as you are smart about it and don't go overboard.


----------



## carabee (Apr 6, 2007)

How are you supposed to get fetal alcohol syndrome if you are not a fetus







:

For the record, I had several glasses of wine while pregnant and drink a glass every other night with dinner, and my baby is fine.


----------



## paquerette (Oct 16, 2004)

Crazy. This country is trying to go for a second Prohibition, I swear. Cause that was SO GREAT the first time.







My answer to them is:















:




























:





















:nana:


----------



## lakesuperiormom (Apr 11, 2007)

the title of this thread caught my eye so i had to come check it out...i thought it was about formula! lol! if we nursing mom's can't have a single drop....how the heck are we supposed to stay sane with the lack of sleep, crying constantly, and the general duties of motherhood? i think a wine of glass....no i'm not drinking....glass of wine is what i meant...no solid sleep in years sorry....is just fine while nursing. i,personally, could never stomach anything that had a smell to it while pregnant. my ob told me drinking a glass or two now and then was fine while nursing


----------



## TheTruth (Apr 8, 2007)

Do you have every fact compiled on this subject? If something were to go seriously wrong after you drank and breastfed you would be pissed and blame liquor companies. All you do is bitch and maon while never really doing ANYTHING.


----------



## veganf (Dec 12, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Breastfeeding Insomniac* 
Too bad they couldn't use tha campaign name Not a single drop for something more appropriate, like Not a single drop of formula.

Honestly when I clicked on this thread I thought it would be some lactivism meaning exactly that!







:


----------



## Arwyn (Sep 9, 2004)




----------



## jenP (Aug 22, 2002)

Alone on their Back in a Crib???? All Bull Crap!!!!

Jen

ETA: No, I think Absolute Bull Crap sounds better.
You could hand out fliers that say "The ABC campaign against cosleeping is absolute bull crap.... " then have lots of good information on the benefits of safe cosleeping inside.


----------



## momazon4 (Dec 19, 2006)

Alone in a crib.... to me, that sounds like child abuse.....Please don't flame me, it's just my opinion... I'm just shocked that that was viewed as a viable campaign....


----------



## Mothra (Jun 4, 2002)

Alone in a crib is not child abuse in and of itself. It just isn't. But this camapaign is ridiculous. The benefits of cosleeping--for mother and baby--are well documented, in my opinion.


----------



## maymorales (Dec 9, 2006)

:







:
containing my potty mouth!


----------



## Mama Poot (Jun 12, 2006)

I saw one of those "Not A Single Drop" posters in my old WIC office. Gosh I'm so glad I don't have to go there anymore. I don't have a big taste for alcohol during pregnancy but I will have a glass of wine with dinner every few months and at holiday gatherings. Campaigns like this and the perpetuation of this kind of "information" only serve to control women and control the thought processes of the general population. Another poster mentioned it was like Prohibition, and believe me there are plenty of people out there who would just love to bring that crap back. How many other things are we not "supposed" to do when we're pregnant and/or nursing?

Eat rare meat. Yeah okay, I order my steak extremely rare and never had an issue with it.

Eat sushi. There would be an awful lot of hungry women in Japan if this advice was taken seriously. I love sushi and it is an excellent source of protein and Omega-3's. The trick to safe sushi eating is to know what bad fish looks and smells like. Unless it is a certain type of fish like mackarel (which I avoid due to high mercury levels) or red snapper ( a naturally "fishy-fish") it shouldn't smell very fishy. If it does, its old fish. Fresh tuna should have a nice pinkish-red color, fatty tuna will be a deeper red with white marbling, but if the tuna looks dull and grayish, don't eat it.

Eat blue cheese. Admittedly I have gotten sick from this on more than a few occasions but one or two bouts of that isn't enough to keep me away from it and my kids are healthy. My favorite salad:

Organic spring mix
Crumbled Blue Stilton
Sliced yellow tomato
sprinkle of kosher salt and fresh cracked pepper
Organic balsamic vinegar

Drink coffee. I drink one cup a day. Big whoop.

Of course the list can keep going and going. Our society makes pregnancy and motherhood out to be this drab, boring thing that forces you to stop enjoying life. I say to hell with that kind of thinking, I'm certainly not buying into it.


----------



## jenP (Aug 22, 2002)

That "not one drop" is just so... silly. Just silly.
How infantilizing to women. Like, if we have one light beer then we'll just go on a rampage, drinking smoking and shooting up... yep, best not even have one drop.









Makes me want to move to Europe.

Jen


----------



## momazon4 (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mothra* 
Alone in a crib is not child abuse in and of itself. It just isn't. But this camapaign is ridiculous. The benefits of cosleeping--for mother and baby--are well documented, in my opinion.

I knew I wasn't expressing properly what I thinking, sleep deprived....
What I meant was alone, crying in a crib, put there and not retrieved until morning... I'm just afraid that the campaign may bring up this image and style of parenting in peoples' minds....


----------



## orangebird (Jun 30, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mama Poot* 
I saw one of those "Not A Single Drop" posters in my old WIC office. Gosh I'm so glad I don't have to go there anymore. I don't have a big taste for alcohol during pregnancy but I will have a glass of wine with dinner every few months and at holiday gatherings. Campaigns like this and the perpetuation of this kind of "information" only serve to control women and control the thought processes of the general population. Another poster mentioned it was like Prohibition, and believe me there are plenty of people out there who would just love to bring that crap back. How many other things are we not "supposed" to do when we're pregnant and/or nursing?

Eat rare meat. Yeah okay, I order my steak extremely rare and never had an issue with it.

Eat sushi. There would be an awful lot of hungry women in Japan if this advice was taken seriously. I love sushi and it is an excellent source of protein and Omega-3's. The trick to safe sushi eating is to know what bad fish looks and smells like. Unless it is a certain type of fish like mackarel (which I avoid due to high mercury levels) or red snapper ( a naturally "fishy-fish") it shouldn't smell very fishy. If it does, its old fish. Fresh tuna should have a nice pinkish-red color, fatty tuna will be a deeper red with white marbling, but if the tuna looks dull and grayish, don't eat it.

Eat blue cheese. Admittedly I have gotten sick from this on more than a few occasions but one or two bouts of that isn't enough to keep me away from it and my kids are healthy. My favorite salad:

Organic spring mix
Crumbled Blue Stilton
Sliced yellow tomato
sprinkle of kosher salt and fresh cracked pepper
Organic balsamic vinegar

Drink coffee. I drink one cup a day. Big whoop.

Of course the list can keep going and going. Our society makes pregnancy and motherhood out to be this drab, boring thing that forces you to stop enjoying life. I say to hell with that kind of thinking, I'm certainly not buying into it.

Oh wow. You are going to hell for sure. Either that or your baby/child will surely die or live a life of disability.

/sarcasm

I have nothing to say. Except maybe, don't feed the hysteria.


----------



## Margot Adler (Jun 2, 2007)

wow. i'm just waiting for the 'back to the kitchen campaign', you know, because that is where all mothers belong. and wives for that matter. with the baby in a crib and the wine safely stowed away in the glasses of others. everyone grateful that the gvmt is taking such good care of us.


----------



## Juvysen (Apr 25, 2007)

Honestly, "SIDS" happens. Far more often when baby is alone in the crib than in the bed, but still. To me, I'd rather my baby be next to me in the event that something like that were to happen. How horrible to die alone.

I'm really much more afraid to put my baby in a crib alone than to have him right next to me in bed where I can frequently check on him to be sure he's breathing.


----------



## onelilguysmommy (May 11, 2005)

how do you give a nursing baby fas?







:

and argh!!


----------

